# Nice small compressor



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Every important part is enclosed within the cage--no parts to get smashed up in the truck----


That would be a nice feature...I've broke the brass nipple going into the tank of me little Senco many times. Inexpensive part but can mess up a good day real fast when it happens. I carry spares now.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A couple issues you "may" run into is finding repair parts and the short time between cycles because of the smaller storage tank.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll let you know how these hold up---so far I really like it----

The last one I owned worked---but the air cleaner and gauges and rubber feet were either missing or smashed within the first month.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had several 'baby' compressors over the last 10 years---so I am used to the short comings of a little compressor----(Senco was a favorite)

waiting for them to return to pressure---I do have a big compressor for serious work---but for a one man trim job or building one small partition, I prefer to save my back and use the 'baby'


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

With 1 1/2 HP it should do what you want it to do on small jobs. I use to have an Excalibur framing compressor, (just one among many) that had to be the heaviest sucker for a portable compressor I have ever seen, took two guys to carry when it couldn't roll. I left it in the van as much as possible.

I still have my Senco, it is still running good after 18 years. If there had been a small compressor like yours, back then I sure would have tried it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They are a real back saver---I just don't need a big boy most of the time---and at 2.5 CFM @90 this one keeps up ----I'll be putting up some trim tomorrow with my assistant---I might bring the big boy so I can run two hoses---one for the brad gun--one for the finish gun.

I need to rig up something for my helpers compressor---we both like two guns----that little compressor only has one outlet---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> They are a real back saver---I just don't need a big boy most of the time---and at 2.5 CFM @90 this one keeps up ----I'll be putting up some trim tomorrow with my assistant---I might bring the big boy so I can run two hoses---one for the brad gun--one for the finish gun.
> 
> I need to rig up something for my helpers compressor---we both like two guns----that little compressor only has one outlet---


Mike you could pick up a couple of these manifolds, I had 3 or 4 of them so we could hook up several hoses at a time.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Handy---I made up my own with a T-fitting long ago--nice to see that a premade one is available---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Handy---I made up my own with a T-fitting long ago--nice to see that a premade one is available---


I hadn't thought about that but it would sure work.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I did the same thing a short time ago, got tired of hauling out the double tank, I went with a pancake wish I had seen this one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The pan cake type made me think of what a fellow I knew did to his compressor. The relief valve was leaking on his compressor so he stopped it up some way, the thing blew up and busted a big hole in the wall and rusty water everywhere. Could have been him instead of the wall.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I got one of the little sencos not long ago:

http://www.senco.com/CompressorDetails.aspx?k=PC1010

I love the quiet operation of this thing. It seems fine for trim nails and staples, but would not keep up with a rapid-fire framing nailer, I don't believe.

I sure do like the kobalt idea of the roll cage. I feel I have to be pretty careful with the senco to keep from hitting a fragile component.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I had a little Senco similar to that----It was my first baby and I liked it---but when it wore out--the parts cost to much---so it was junked. I got plenty of use out of it--so I was not disappointed---


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

oberkc said:


> I got one of the little sencos not long ago:
> 
> http://www.senco.com/CompressorDetails.aspx?k=PC1010
> 
> ...



I have heard about that model of Senco compressor having poor insulation on some internal wires. Apparently there is a grommet that manages to strip the insulation back making the compressor more or less a hot wire to touch if not touching it with gloves or by the rubber handle. 

It may be worth your interest to check it out online or check the grommet where wires go into a connection box to be crimped.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

on 
mike's recommendation, i went to buy this compressor. i need something with a little more power (than my 20y/o CH 20gl, 5hp), and easier to get up/down stairs. 

while i was there, i saw this one http://www.lowes.com/pd_470442-3044...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=
it is still easy enough to carry up/down stairs, has a lil more power and a larger tank. all for the same price. 
i have not used it yet, but it seems like a nice lil unit.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I was tired of bringing my wheeled take up and down the stair for finishing the basement and taking to the cottage, so I bought one of these. 

http://www.californiaairtools.com/ultra-quiet-oil-free-air-compressors/cat-3010/

added bonus I can work in the basement and no one upstairs is wiser, the trim gun makes more noise than this guy ... I actually forgot to turn it off one night ... and the next day while on a phone call in my home office, not 10 feet away with nothing in between, it kicked on. I was able to finish up the convo no problem ... 

It did have a damaged gauge when it was delivered ( a common problem I saw on reviews ) but it didn't affect operation and California air tools shipped a new one to me by the end of the week no questions asked other than filling out the form on their web site.

I actually bought it here branded as a GMC, but its essentially the same model. A little more than I wanted to spend, but I think I'll save loads in ear plugs now . plus 10% off for new wayfair customer.

http://www.wayfair.com/GMC-Power-Eq...Free-Air-Compressor-SYCLONE-3010-GMC1010.html


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I got the Kobalt for the same reasons, and have been quite happy with it so far. Also got the super light sliding Kobalt miter saw, and have been happy with that too.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That little sliding miter saw is handy-----


----------

